# BHR Big Jack



## Jessica_06 (Feb 29, 2008)

Was wondering if anyone has pictures or any info on this now deceased Stallion. Was he shown?I know hes a Seth Thomas Great Grandson,I know is that he was 34'' and he is 100% shetland. I've also been researching his pedigree..

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 29, 2008)

Lewella or Jackie????


----------



## Lewella (Feb 29, 2008)

This is one for Angie Foy (I think dannigirl is her forum handle) to tackle! She has a lot of BHR horses and knows the history of them better than just about anyone else!


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 1, 2008)

OK, the problem is that I am not big on researching pedigree. I did go look and I now have 9 BHR mares and they all go back to Big Jack. Some directly and some through BHR Lerwick. Big Jack is the son of Daytona' Timex and Daytona's Cover Girl. Daytona's Timex is a grandson of Seth Thomas on his Sire's side. But then I see that you already know that



I don't have any photos of him, but have some of his daughters and granddaughters on my website. I also have more on another site on the web at a place called Pixamo.com. Any horse that I own that is ASPC registered is an offspring of his--Either on their Dam side or on both the dam and sire sides. He produces some awesome grand and greatgrand babies. Last year his great great grandson was Congress grand champion foundation stallion. Many of his offspring are 34" and under. All that I have are under 38" and a couple are even nearer 30". Their action is amazing. I can watch them all day long.

I know this may not help you a lot, but that is all that I have. Elke Oberlaender and her husband of BuckHorn Ranch in Northern Illinois were the breeders and sole owners of Big Jack and she and her husband were the breeders of BHR Lerwick--who is the sire to some of the mares I own. I don't know if she has any photos of Big Jack or not. I never really had any contact with her as I bought the last of her mares through a third party and only really just dealt with her through mail contact. I don't even know where she lives at this time and her husband passed away some years back.


----------



## Corey_Sugar Lake Training Center (Mar 1, 2008)

BHR Big Jack is on one of my horses registration papers:

JC's Spitfire: (pictured left <--- in profile)

Maternal great Grandsire

Try contacting Ann Linze as she would know more information about him.


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank you guys so much for the info every little bit helps


----------



## Firefall (Mar 1, 2008)

I have Ann's email addy if you need it, feel free to pm me.

She's a very nice lady and I have bought several mini-shetlands from her, (love those Windwalker babies)!


----------



## dannigirl (Mar 1, 2008)

I also have Ann Linze's email address. She isn't on every day so it may take a few days for her to answer you.

I actually bought the last 16 BHR mares through Ann. She had them at her place and I got them from there. They had all been exposed to either Windwalker or his son Jenga. From that, I still have a mare and two stallions.

Here is a photo of one of my BHR/Windwalker crosses.

This is FRH JC'S FANCY BRENDEN






And the lighter colored pony on the right is FRH FANCY SHEENA--Brenden's first offspring. A beautiful 2-yr-old filly. The darker one is BHR on both sides and a gelding. This is at 2007 Congress with the little girl that showed both in their youth classes.






We are really proud of our BHR line of ponies.


----------



## Boinky (Mar 1, 2008)

I might be able to get Elke's e-mail address. I"ll find out if she's willing to talk to you about the ponies.

She is a friend of a friend.

Hillary


----------



## Jessica_06 (Mar 1, 2008)

Thanks guys I was just curious about BHR Big Jack because my newest addition has Jack in his pedigree 3 times! twice on his sires side 3 generations back and once on his dams side 3 generations back I think thats right and our newest additions' name is Jack so thats why I wanted to learn more about him because Big Jack is a big part of his pedigree thanks again I may PM you sometime later thanks for offering.

This is my first pony but since he's staying under 38'' I'll be showing him as a miniature. Thanks again!


----------

